# IP Adresse vergeben



## Generic1 (28. Jan 2010)

Hallo,

Weiß jemand wie ich bei einem Windows XP- Rechner eine weitere/andere IP- Adresse vergeben kann?


----------



## Firestorm87 (28. Jan 2010)

Hier 2 kleine cmd-befehle:

```
netsh interface ip set address "LAN-Verbindung" static IP MASK GATEWAY 1
netsh interface ip set dns "LAN-Verbindung" static DNS
```


----------



## Generic1 (28. Jan 2010)

Könntest du vielleicht eine Erklärung dazuschreiben? Hab mir netsh ? angesehen mir ist aber nicht klar was ich mit deinen 2 Befehlen machen bzw. was diese bewirken. Bzw. gibts auch einen graphische Oberfläche dazu?
Besten Dank,


----------



## Firestorm87 (28. Jan 2010)

Nein, es gibt leider keine Grafische oberfläche dafür... aber es gibt diverse tools, die sowas für dich übernehmen.... (Mir fällt da leider grade kein Name ein), aber da kann man sich zur not sogar selber nen kleines App schreiben und ins Tray legen...

Zur erklärung:
(Netzwerkeinstellungen)netsh (der verbindung)interface (für die IP adresse)ip (setzen)set (auf die adresse)address (Name der zu Bearbeitenden Verbindung)"LAN-Verbindung" (statisch,also nicht dynamisch (DHCP))static (auf die IP)HierDieIP (MitDerSubnetzMask)HierDieMask (MitdemGateway)HierDasGateway (HierDerIndexDesStandartGateways)1

Hier dann das selbe, nur dass du den DNS setzt...(und auch nur einen, man könnte auch hier mehrere setzen)
netsh interface ip set dns "LAN-Verbindung" static DNS


----------



## Generic1 (28. Jan 2010)

Mir ist das Resultat nicht ganz klar, wenn ich den von dir beschriebenen Befehl eingeben, 
Hat dann der Rechner wo ich das eingebe, 2 IP- Adressen und ich kann diesen Rechner von einem anderen mittels 2 IP- Adressen pingen oder was ist dann anders?
lg


----------



## Firestorm87 (28. Jan 2010)

Du kannst jeder Verbindung /also Jeder Netzwerkkarte) nur eine IP-Adresse zuweise...
Du änderst damit also damit deine IP


----------



## Generic1 (28. Jan 2010)

OK, alles klar, ich vergebe in dem LAN private IP- Adressen (10, 172, 192) und muss dann eben aufpassen, dass ich nicht eine private IP- Adresse im gleichen LAN nochmal vergebe und so kann ich den Rechnern in einem LAN IP- Adressen vergeben, die mir passen. 
Was mir jetzt noch nicht ganz klar ist, wenn ich in diesem LAN einen neuen Rechner ans Netz anschließe, wo bekommt der dann die (private) IP- Adresse her, vom DHCP wahrscheinlich (wenn ich ipconfig /all eingebe, dann steht bei DHCP aktiviert -> ja),
Das heißt dann aber auch, wenn ich die IP- Adresse auf einem Rechner händisch ändere und dann neu starte, bekomme ich wieder die IP- Adresse vom DHCP?
Fragen über Fragen, ich weiß, wäre super, wenn du mir dazu noch ein bisschen was schreiben könntest.
Besten Dank,


----------



## Firestorm87 (28. Jan 2010)

Nein.... entweder DHCP, oder händisch.... und einmal händisch eingegeben wechselt er auch nicht von selber wieder auf dhcp

/EDIT: Wenn du da so keine Ahnung von hast und das scheinbar nur einmalig machen willst, wieso nutzt du nicht die Windows eigenen Boardmittel?
Das auch grafisch


----------



## Generic1 (28. Jan 2010)

Was wären das für Bordmittel?


----------



## Atze (28. Jan 2010)

netzwerkverbindungen -> lan-verbindung -> eigenschaften -> ipv4 -> eigenschaften


----------



## Generic1 (28. Jan 2010)

OK, da steht bei mir "IP Adresse automatisch beziehen", da kann ich dann IP- Adresse und SMMask und Default- Gateway einstellen, wenn ich da was eintrage, wird wahrscheinlich das DHCP aktiviert auf nein gesetzt.


----------



## Firestorm87 (28. Jan 2010)

Korrekt....
Aber mal nebenbei: Bist du sicher, dass du weißt was du da tust und warum du das tust?


----------



## Generic1 (28. Jan 2010)

Ja, ich interessier mich gerade fürs Netzwerk 
Besten Dank,


----------



## ARadauer (28. Jan 2010)

Sinnvoller wäre es, wenn du dem dhcp sagst welche Adresse er dir zuweisen soll. 
Wie sieht dein Netzerk aus? Hängst du einfach hinter einem Router der dein DHCP Server ist?
Ich denke man kann eigentlich bei fast allen Routern einstellen welcher Hardware Adresse er welche IP Adresse zuweisen solll


----------



## Gast2 (28. Jan 2010)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> Ich denke man kann eigentlich bei fast allen Routern einstellen welcher Hardware Adresse er welche IP Adresse zuweisen solll



nicht bei Billig-Routern die vom Provider mitgeliefert werden


----------



## FArt (28. Jan 2010)

> nicht bei Billig-Routern die vom Provider mitgeliefert werden


... dann muss er aber schon sehr billig sein...*G*


----------



## tuxedo (28. Jan 2010)

FArt hat gesagt.:


> ... dann muss er aber schon sehr billig sein...*G*



Also meine etwas in die Jahre gekommene Fritzbox7050 geht das glaub auch nicht. Mein neuer Speedport kanns AFAIK. Mit billig hat das IMHO wenig zu tun.


----------



## Gast2 (28. Jan 2010)

mein Speedport kanns nicht :bahnhof:


----------



## asdfasdfasdfasf (4. Feb 2010)

Man kann einem Netzwerkinterface so viele IP-Adressen zuweisen, wie man will, aber nur wenn die IP auf statisch ist.
Du kannst also nicht eine dynamische beziehen und gleichzeitig noch eine statische haben.

Wenn du auf die Eigenschaften deiner Netzwerkverbindung gehst: Internetprotokoll > Eigenschaften > Erweitert
Da kannst du unter IP-Einstellungen>IP-Adressen so viele hinzufügen wie du willst.

Für Fehler in der Menüführung übernehm ich keine Verantwortung, hab gerade nur Vista vor mir... Egal, ist fast identisch bei XP.

Alternativ kannst du, wie bereits gesagt, den DHCP-Server das ganze regeln lassen, und dir auf die MAC-Adresse irgendwelche IP's zuweisen, ich hab noch nie ein Router gesehen, der das nicht kann, solls aber auch geben. Und wenn es nicht geht, kannst du ja mal schauen ob es Firmwareupdates gibt, aber sicher dir vor einer Firmwareinstallation deine Konfiguration.


----------

